# Gas leak in slab



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a customer who has a gas leak in his slab (per the gas man). I've detected gas leaks before with soap and water, or with helium in the past. But they were always in the walls or exposed. Never under slab. How do you recommend I go about this?


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

What material is it and is it an isolated branch/trunk or are there branches? Theoretically only double wall, vented track pipe should be under the slab right? You could trace it with a signal locator and audio device with compressed air just like a water leak. But with a failed gas line would it not be better to replace rather than repair?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't been out there yet,(tomorrow) but from the neighborhood he told me I assume it's galvi or PE. I didn't think you could run those under a slab, so maybe it's not accurate. But I didn't want to be scratching my head in front of the customer. I've done a bunchof water slab leaks, so I guess I canapproach like that


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

In this area I'd be assuming it's iron pipe and has rusted. If that were the case, I wouldn't even waste time finding it. How would you plan to repair an underslab steel gas line that had rusted out? I'd be repiping the house with some new sch 40 steel overhead.






Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

if it's galv and leaking best thing to do is replace from meter to house, (if it's not a branch line) likely if theres one leak, there is gonna b more, the pipe is in need of replacement, don't waste ur time on a spot repair, sell the whole job!!


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, will do. At least now I know what not to waste my time on


----------

